
Why You Should Pay Millennials What They Deserve - JSeymourATL
http://fortune.com/2016/08/18/millennials-work-life-blend-baby-boomers-salary/
======
rjbwork
>millennials, who value more open, collaborative environments

No. Give me an office that shuts where I can concentrate away from people
without the visual and auditory distractions that come with them. This myth
needs to die. Give us a collaborative meeting/commons space instead.

~~~
gentleteblor
I'd love an office. But i fear it might be too late to go back to private
offices. Besides the open floors, open communications ra-ra spiel, i'm sure
employers have noticed the cost savings in stuffing everyone together.

~~~
rjbwork
And they wonder why productivity is now decreasing, in a reverse from decades
long increases - employers aren't willing to give their employees the
resources to be productive.

